# Check engine light, ABS light and flashing brake light



## cactusjumper (Mar 24, 2010)

I own a 2000 2.8L V6 Passat wagon that had it's timing belt, water pump etc replaced at 95, 000 in january. The car ran fine for a month and then it started flashing ABS brake and signaling for me to stop, however when I would touch the brake the warnings would disappear. I took it in to my mechanic, and they couldn't find a problem. They told me to keep driving. 4 days later the same signals appeared on my dash in addition to check engine light. Once again back to the mechanic they ran their computer diagnostics with *fault codes of secondary air injection system bank 1 and bank 2 insufficient flow and rough road/engine torque signal from ABS electrical Malfunction.* However because they could not actually pinpoint the problem they suggested I keep driving the car until more problems occur or the warning lights stay on for a longer period of time. Any suggestions?


----------



## Old Rabbit Dr. (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Check engine light, ABS light and flashing brake light (cactusjumper)*

You may want to post the same question here.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=6
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Check engine light, ABS light and flashing brake light (cactusjumper)*

This is a symptom of a failed ABS module and it may need rebuilt. Modulemasters.com, BBA-Reman.com are two sources to have your module rebuilt. DIY, it takes about an hour to remove the module because the fender liner needs removed to access the bottom screws of the module.
Sending it off takes a total of a week to get it back, yet the car can be driven, but will not have ABS type of braking.


----------

